# What is your personal flower ranking? Which ones do you like and dislike?



## anne17 (Jun 4, 2020)

This is a flower tier template. What do you guys think? Which ones are your favorites and least favorites and why? If you had to rank the breeds disregarding color specificity, what's your ranking?
Mine-
1. Tulips
2. Cosmos
3. Lillies
4. Windflowers
5. Roses
6. Lily of the Valley
7. Pansies
8. Mums
9. Hyacinths

Doing this tier list has inspired me to put together a flower bed of black cosmos, orange cosmos, green mums, and black roses, those look so cool together!

HUGE DISCLAIMER : Islands look BEAUTIFUL regardless of what flowers we choose to use, I'm not saying any islands are ugly, lesser, etc etc if you prefer any one kind of flower/ kinds. I'm mostly asking about personal aesthetic for ones own creative vision for their island


----------



## Lothitine (Jun 4, 2020)

Honestly, I gotta say I love the orange windflowers, yellow hyacinths, and white roses most!


----------



## xara (Jun 4, 2020)

my ranking would be: 

9. roses 
8. windflowers 
7. hyacinths 
6. mums 
5. lily of the valley
4. pansies
3. lilies
2. cosmos 
1. tulips 

it’s strange since the roses used to be my favourite but i don’t really care for their new design ;u;


----------



## sunset_succulent (Jun 4, 2020)

tbh i’m mad about how purple roses looks. they look so cute in new leaf but the only other color with the same vibrancy now is purple mums ;c;

1. hyacinths (they have such muted colors it’s so cute)
2. windflowers 
3. lilies
4. cosmos
5. jacob’s ladder/lily of the valley
6. tulips
7. mums
8. roses
9. pansies


----------



## Sencha (Jun 4, 2020)

Generally I love roses the most (one of my IRL favourites) and out of the news ones mums are my favourite. But I have all flowers and am currently trying to make all hybrids too, I feel a sense of satisfaction in having all types! When I decorate outside my garden areas I prefer to use pink and white flowers mostly, I think I am drawn to the more softer colours


----------



## Fendi (Jun 4, 2020)

If we're talking about flower type, I would likely rank them like this:

1. Hyacinths
2. Pansies
3. Roses
4. Lily of the Valley
5. Tulips
6. Lillies
7. Windflowers
8. Mums
9. Cosmos

I love hyacinths, particularly the purple ones since they remind me of lavender. In terms of my favourite though by colour, I would say that I love the blue pansies and the pink roses. Cosmos are my native flowers, and I think they're very plain, not my type!


----------



## Katy88 (Jun 4, 2020)

I love roses and tulips. Purple hyacinths are my very favourite, taking colour into account, though.

The only flower I'm really not a fan of is mums, they look a bit weed-like to me; good for a natural/forest-style island, though.


----------



## Yujian (Jun 4, 2020)

All purple flowers are S tier to me.


----------



## Sencha (Jun 4, 2020)

RubyandSapphire said:


> tbh i’m mad about how purple roses looks. they look so cute in new leaf but the only other color with the same vibrancy now is purple mums ;c;



Oh, I actually like the purple roses! I agree that they're not very popping in colour, but I think they look very elegant


----------



## stiney (Jun 4, 2020)

1. Windflowers
2. Roses
3. Tulips
4. Hyacinths
5. Cosmos
6. Lilies 
7. Lily of the Valley
8. Mums
9. Pansies

	Post automatically merged: Jun 4, 2020



RubyandSapphire said:


> tbh i’m mad about how purple roses looks. they look so cute in new leaf but the only other color with the same vibrancy now is purple mums ;c;
> 
> 1. hyacinths (they have such muted colors it’s so cute)
> 2. windflowers
> ...


Haha I'm the opposite on purple roses. I found them dull in NL and love the deep gothy purple we got in NH. (And find purple mums kinda blah.)


----------



## irishrose0211 (Jun 4, 2020)

Fendi said:


> If we're talking about flower type, I would likely rank them like this:
> 
> 1. Hyacinths
> 2. Pansies
> ...


Purple hyacinths are my favorite also. I have been watering my orange ones for weeks and still no luck though I don't know if my game is glitched or what. Someday maybe I will get them!


----------



## Alicia (Jun 4, 2020)

Hyacinths are my favorite, roses used to be but hyacinths are definitely my favorites and I also really like cosmos now.
I don't really dislike any of the flowers though!
1. Hyacinths
2. Cosmos
3. Lily of the Valley
4. Roses
5. Mums 
6. Pansies
7. Lillies
8. Windflowers
9. Tulips


----------



## Lothitine (Jun 4, 2020)

Alicia said:


> Hyacinths are my favorite, roses used to be but hyacinths are definitely my favorites and I also really like cosmos now.
> I don't really dislike any of the flowers though!
> 9. Tulips



I thought it said Turnips-
(Everyone’s fave)


----------



## Feraligator (Jun 4, 2020)

My favourite colour is blue and I like the other darker colours too! Not too much a fan of orange and yellow. Don't particularly like red too much either.
I used to like purple roses but they're too deep in this game, I preferred when they were more vibrant.
If violets and carnations weren't removed then they'd be in S tier too. Wish they were in NH.


----------



## Strawberryllama (Jun 4, 2020)

1. Lilies
2. Windflower 
3. Hyacinth
4. Lily of the valley 
5. Roses
6. Mums
7. Pansies
8. Tulips
9. Cosmos 
The only ones I really dislike are tulips and cosmos, and I don’t like the new design for pansies.


----------



## alpacalypse (Jun 4, 2020)

1. cosmos
2. lilies
3. hyacinths
4. tulips
5. roses
6. windflowers
7. lily of the valley
8. mums
9. pansies

cosmos are my absolute favourite! i was super happy when they turned out to be my native flower c:


----------



## Le Ham (Jun 4, 2020)

Ranked from best/fave to worst/least fave, though I like all the flowers and want to use all of them on my island!

Lilies
Hyacinths
Lilies-of-the-valley
Cosmos
Pansies
Tulips
Windflowers
Roses
Mums

It's a shame the roses are as low for me as they are (not to mention they're my native flower lol), but they look like they're made of plastic. They're too bright, they're too solid-colored, they're not delicate-looking... only reason mums rank lower is because they aren't actively appealing or flower-y, and I can't help but wonder if they're the reason there are no dandelions in this game currently? I haven't gotten the green mums yet so maybe I'll fall in love with them more then.

Also yellow lilies may be an exception to the lilies-being-number-one thing. Their shade of yellow is super bright, and I don't know what to put it with, other than to throw it in my campsite with orange roses and other things I can't find a match for.


----------



## Balverine (Jun 4, 2020)

Hyacinths are my favorite flower in game and one of my favs irl <3

1) Hyacinths
2) Lily of the valley
3) Pansies
4) Cosmos
5) Roses
6) Lilies
7) Windflowers
8) Tulips
9) Mums


----------



## Cariad (Jun 4, 2020)

I love this question bc i have really strong opinions about flowers in this game ahahah

1. Lilies (gorgeous kinda spiky looking i like the leaves)
2. Hyacinths (the colours are kinda pastel and the flowers are sooo cute in the wind)
3. Cosmos (really bright and black cosmos are the best black flowers in the game)
4. Roses (idk the pink colour is pretty)
5. Mums (i really like em but theyre my main flower and i have like 100+ pink ones so im boreddd)
6. Windflowers (they look bad this low but the purples and blues are immaculate. I just dont like the base flower being orange)
7. Tulips (bright asf and just boring tbh. Although i use them everywhere bc i have so many)
8. Pansies (soooo much worse than the rest idk the oranges arent orange?? And theres no pink ones so obviously much worse)

lily of the valley is stunning and doesnt deserve to be ranked with the rest - its another tier entirely

This has exposed how sad I am I'm ashamed


----------



## ayeeprill (Jun 4, 2020)

1. Hyacinths
2. Tulips
3. Lily of the Valley
4. Roses
5. Windflowers
6. Lillies
7. Mums
8. Pansies
9. Cosmos


----------



## nerfeddude (Jun 4, 2020)

From my absolute faves to least faves...
1. Windflowers
2. Hyacinths
3. Chrysanthemums
4. Cosmos
5. Lilies
6. Roses
7. Tulips
8. Lily of the valley
9. Pansies


----------



## radiical (Jun 4, 2020)

1. Pansies
2. Lily of the Valley
3. Hyacinth
4. Cosmos
5.  Lilies
6. Roses
7. Windflowers
8. Tulips
9. Mums

It's so interesting to see that everyone seems to dislike pansies!! I love them so much, I think they look so much better than any of the other breeds and they're all over my island  Different strokes for different folks I guess


----------



## thatveryawkwardmayor (Jun 4, 2020)

1. cosmos
2. hyacinths (especially hybrids)
3. roses
4. tulips
5.lillies
6. mums
7. pansies
8. lily of the valley
9. windflowers (the pink ones are the ugliest)


----------



## Khaelis (Jun 4, 2020)

I'll rank them by species rather than by species + colour since that would take me faaaaar too long to think out.

S-Rank: Cosmos, Mums, Roses
A-Rank: Pansies, Windflowers, Tulips
B-Rank: Hyacinth, Lilies
C-Rank: Lily of the Valley

S-Ranks:
- Cosmos: Honestly use to be my least favourite but I'm rather fond of how they look in New Horizons, especially the colours. Black cosmos actually look like the proper black cosmos and the shade of the pink cosmos they used is really nice.
- Mums: Literally only in S-Rank because I like Chrysanthemums and they have the first green flower. Sue me. >_<
- Roses: Honestly, yet another flower I wasn't too big on, mostly because of the blue rose frustrations caused in New Leaf but I'm really liking the vibrant colours that roses have, especially pink and orange.

A-Ranks:
- Pansies: Honestly, I was really hoping they'd add more colours, namely pink. If they added pink, pansies would be in S-Rank without a doubt. I'm also not big on the shade of orange they picked, but I still like pansies because they were always my go-to flower in New Leaf.
- Windflowers: These are basically pansies, but done right. They would be in S-Rank if they were just a bit... smaller? They're too big to be honest.
- Tulips: Generic flower, but they look nice. Pretty much all to em'.

B-Rank:
- Hyacinth: I love their colours, I just don't really like their design. They just don't 'click' for me, though pink and orange hyacinths look amazing.
- Lilies: Basically the same as Hyacinths, but replace orange with black, lol.

C-Rank:
- Lily of the Valley: Honestly? I don't like them. Generic looking compared to other flowers, and everyone wants them or overuses them, tbh.


----------



## GirlPolarBear (Jun 4, 2020)

1. Hyacinths
2. Cosmos
3. Lily of the Valley
4. Roses
5. Tulips
6. Pansies
7. Windflower
8. Lillies
9. Mums

Okay, honestly, hyacinths just LOOK good!! they look the best out of all of them as flowers because they're pretty uniform and have a consistent colour instead of being like, 2 colours. Cosmos are just the stereotypical flower, and lily of the valley is just really really pretty and ethereal in a way?? Tulips aren't that amazing but they were my first flower type so I can't be too mad at them, they're okay, and pansies espeically the white ones are pretty and windflowers are okay, same as pansies they just don't look at cool. Lillies, i don't have them in my island yet so call it a personal gripe..

Mums are HAUNTING ME. they were my 2nd flower and they're still EVERYWHERE AND THEY'RE SO UGLY!!!!! it makes me annoyed almost when i see them in my town because i don't w a n t them!


----------



## MelodyRivers (Jun 4, 2020)

Pansies all colors. I just love pansies
Tulips all colors
Roses particularly the pink and orange ones
Hyacinths I love that they are pastel
Lilies the black ones look neat
Windflowers I love the blue ones
Lily of the valley I don’t have it yet looks nice but I wish it came in more colors
Cosmos kind of boring
Mums also kind of boring. They look like a weed


----------



## Dude_Skillz (Jun 4, 2020)

Hyacinths, especially Blue and Purple- are the best flowers in the game. proud to have them as my native flower!


----------



## Celes (Jun 4, 2020)

1. Roses - They're so pretty in ACNH
2. Lilies - they're allll over my island, super pretty
3. Tulips - They pretty much go with anything
4. Windflowers
5. Hyacinths
6. Cosmos - I mainly like white cosmos the best, but the others are alright
7. Pansies
8. Lily of the Valley - Pretty on their own, but it's hard to fit them somewhere without looking awkward
9. Mums - honestly the least appealing visually. yellow ones look like dandelions which is pretty cool tho


----------



## Mikaiah (Jun 4, 2020)

i just don't care much for orange or yellow flowers tbh


----------



## Meira (Jun 4, 2020)

1. Roses
2. Mums
3. Windflower
4. Tulips
5. Hycainths
6. Lily of the Valley
7. Lilies
8. Cosmos
9. Pansies


----------



## Aliya (Jun 4, 2020)

1. Tulips
2. Hyacinths
3. Windflowers
4. Lily of the Valley
5. Roses
6. Mums
7. Lilies
8. Pansies
9. Cosmos


----------



## bluetortis26 (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## IridianSky (Jun 4, 2020)

From most to least favorite: 

Mums
Hyacinths
Cosmos 
Roses
Tulips 
Lillies 
Windflowers
Pansies 
Lily of the valley


----------



## Snek (Jun 4, 2020)

Here is my ranking

1. Hyacinth
2. Rose
3. Lily of the Valley
4. Lily
5. Tulip
6. Windflower
7. Mum
8. Pansy
9. Cosmos

Hyacinths are my favorite! The purple and blue ones are the best! Cosmos are my least favorite.


----------



## Chachamaru (Jun 4, 2020)

1. lilies, my favorite both IRL and in game. They are intoxicating in regards to scent, and beautiful in terms of looks. I would go as far as to say im obessed with them lol.
2. Hyacinth
3. Roses
4. mums
5. lily of the valley
6. pansies
7. tulips
8. cosmos
9. windflowers


----------



## Pyoopi (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## Aromatisse (Jun 4, 2020)

Tulips and hyacinths (blue, pink) are my favourites and I'm really fond of Jacob's ladder, it's unfortunate how rare they are. 

1. Tulips
2. Hyacinths
3. Mums 
4. Lily of the valley
5. Lillies
6. Cosmos
7. Pansies
8. Windflowers
9. Roses


----------



## Globes216 (Jun 4, 2020)

1. Hyacinths
2. Lillies
3. Windflowers
4. Tulips
5. Mums
6. Roses
7. Cosmos
8. Lily of the valley 
9. Pansies

I really like this hyacinths in this cane and think they look excellent along the top of the third layer of my town however the pansies have been my least favourite since wild world and unfortunately still are my least favourite


----------



## InstantNoodles (Jun 4, 2020)

I personally like mums the most, closely followed by hyacinths, then roses. I'm not a fan of windflowers or pansies (my native flower). Everything else I feel kind of indifferent about.


----------



## Piggleton (Jun 4, 2020)

Oh oh oho I have feelings about this topics
1. Roses by far! I love all the colors and was fortunate to have them as my native flower!
2. Windflowers
3. Mums
4. Tulips
5. Lilies
6  Hyacinths
7. Cosmos
8. Pansies - these I cannot get over the dark centers

In terms of colors I’d have to rank blue, purple, and black for my top! The pink and white look very cute as well.


----------



## whimsycreator (Jun 4, 2020)

I love the look of Mums, Hyacinths, and Tulips.

I dislike the look of Cosmos, and sometimes Pansies. I think the dislike of Pansies comes from them being my native flower, making them feel like a very generic sight to me.


----------



## Chea (Jun 4, 2020)

Here's my hybrids tier list


----------



## BigBadButterfree (Jun 4, 2020)

1. Mum
2. Windflower
3. Cosmo
4. Rose
5. Tulip
6. Lily
7. Pansy
8. Hyacinth

I love how wild the mums look. I let them grow randomly all over my upper cliffs alongside the weeds and it's beautiful. Cosmo ranked higher than I would've expected, I always hated those in past games. They look better now, and probably closest to a Pikmin flower lol. 

I don't like lilies irl and I don't like them here. 
Pansies got... Uglier somehow? Idk. 
Hyacinths just don't do it for me. The yellow ones look like corn and the orange looks like wheat or something. Too much of a farm aesthetic for me.


----------



## nammie (Jun 4, 2020)

Mine would be:

1. Hyacinths
2. Lilies
3. Lily of the valley
4. Tulips
5. Cosmos (I like the standard colour ones)
6. Mums (really thought I'd like these but theyre just too... blobby)
7. Roses (hybrid colours and shape so underwhelming in acnh??? Purple looks almost black...)
8. Pansies
9. Windflowers (I love anemone irl but they look so strange in game... especially the pink ones)


----------



## Aurita (Jun 4, 2020)

Mine is:

1. hyacinths
2. Mums
3. Roses
4. Lilies
5. Cosmos (I love the white ones a lot tho!)
6. Tulips
7. Windflowers
8. Pansies - the dark center just doesn’t do it for me :/

I love the pastel colors of the hyacinths and mums! I also love all the purple & blue & pink flowers  I have a heart lake surrounded by these hybrids


----------



## Feferily (Jun 4, 2020)

I love most of the flowers but .. but gold roses just bother me sometimes! I feel like they're poor flowers dipped in golden wax


----------



## Fye (Jun 4, 2020)

I like all of the flowers in this game    but my ranking would be:
1. Lilies (so elegant)
2. Mums (cute, remind me of white clovers which I love IRL)
3. Lily of the valley (also elegant)
4. windflowers (cute, colorful, and my local flower)
5. hyacinths (fluffy tail looking)
6. cosmos (classic)
7. roses (classic, but boring)
8. pansies (severe lack of color options, but I like the contrast)
9. tulips (so very boring)


----------



## axo (Jun 4, 2020)

9. tulips (very boring, don't like the simple look of them)
8. roses (also boring, i don't like how you can't wear them in your hair)
7. lilies (except for black lilies, which are super nice, i find these pretty boring with not enough colors)
6. cosmos (super cute but not enough color options, i love white cosmos)
5. mums (very cute but i wish there were more colors, although i absolutely love green mums)
4. pansies (i love the dual-tone, i think orange pansies are the only orange flower i like)
3. windflowers (super cute, i like the pink ones the most)
2. hyacinths (very cute, i love the color options and how they are sort of pastel)
1. lily of the valley (very elegant looking and kind of like a trophy to show off)


----------



## Loreley (Jun 4, 2020)

1. Pansies (love them, so versatile)
2. Tulips (am not using them as much, but love how bright and shiny they look)
3. Cosmos (except for the yellow ones)
4. Hyacinths (cute, except for the orange ones)
5. Lilies (use them only for beaches, but they look great there)
6. Mums (I adore the green mums, don't really care about the other ones)
7. Windflowers (not very memorable tbh)
8. Roses (idk but they look really flat and some colours look so washed out, so I barely have any on my island)


----------



## Eeveelution (Jun 4, 2020)

Windflowers 
Hyacinths 
Tulips 
Lilies 
Roses 
Cosmos 
Mums 
Pansies 

The top 4 are all pretty great. Windflowers just look really good to me and i have a lot on my island. Hyacinths look great especially in more natural areas. think tulips had a glo-up in this game, and I find they’re really versatile. Roses on the other hand kinda look worse? And I’ve never liked pansies.


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (Jun 4, 2020)

1. Roses
2. Cosmos and Lillies are tied.
3. Hyacinths
4. Lily of the valley
5. Windflowers and Pansies also tied.
6. Tulips
7. Mums


----------



## lilis (Jun 4, 2020)

1. Lily of the valley
2. Hyacinth
3. Mums
4. Rose
5. Cosmos
6. Tulip
7. Windflower
8. Lilies
9. Pansy

I had rose and pansy as my native/sister flower. Watching them grow out of control really made me dislike them T.T especially pansies.

My favorite is the purple hyacinth and green mums. They look so pretty.


----------



## EtchaSketch (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## Marty Birdman (Jun 4, 2020)

1. Hyacinth
2. Lily of the valley
3. Lily
4. Rose
5. Tulip
6. Mum
7. Windflower
8. Cosmos
9. Pansy

I hadn't put much thought into my flower arrangements prior to seeing this thread, just lazily crossbreeding at random. After actually stopping to consider it, now I know exactly what I want my island to look like - hyacinths everywhere. Better start working on that.


----------



## Lullaboid (Jun 4, 2020)

1. lily of the valley
2. windflower
3. hyacinth
4. rose
5. cosmos
6. mum
7. tulip
8. pansy
9. lily (in this game specifically, something about them just seems off to me).


----------



## Sheando (Jun 4, 2020)

1. Hyacinths (I didn’t know about native flowers and was lucky to get these; the softer colors look so much more real!)
2. Pansies (I love the contrast)
3. Cosmos (simple, bright, cheerful)
4. Lilies (got a huge upgrade in this game)
5. Tulips (love the recolors!)
6. Windflowers (great shape but the colors aren’t quite right to me)
7. Lily of the valley (pretty but no variety)
8. Mums (I dunno, these just haven’t clicked with me?)
9. Roses (the level of detail has never looked quite right to me)

I like all flower types, though. I’m using them all for decoration in one place or another.


----------



## sleepydreepy (Jun 4, 2020)

honestly I really like all flowers except for the roses, cosmos (except for the white and black cosmos), and orange pansies. Roses were one of my favorites in New Leaf, but now I don't like their new design!


----------



## Clock (Jun 4, 2020)

Windflower
Roses
Hyacinths
Lily of the valley
Mums
Tulips
Cosmos
Pansies


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 4, 2020)

Here's my personal list:


----------



## dino (Jun 4, 2020)

love seeing everyone's different opinions on these hahaha. i personally find red flowers to be my least favorite, across breed and hyacinths and mums to be my most favorite breeds, across colors.

the more important thing to me is always a color scheme - my island uses the s tier flowers below with white flower accents throughout and it feels very poppy and satisfying haha. think it all depends on your aesthetic ! someone above mentioned not liking that hyacinths look like other plants and personally i find that the best part about them. gives a bit of wonder to my island. but to each their own !


----------



## Bloobloop (Jun 4, 2020)

from favorite to least favorite:
1. lilies
2. mums
3. hyacinths
4. lily of the valley
5. windflowers
6. roses
7. pansies
8. cosmos

despite how popular roses are, i'm realllly not a fan of them ;; i think lilies, mums, and hyacinths are just much more elegant and clean looking!


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jun 4, 2020)

from fav to least fav 

1. hyacinths 
2. cosmos 
3. roses
4. lillies
5. tulips
6. Lilly of the valley 
7. pansies
8. winsflowers 
9. mums


----------



## chibski (Jun 5, 2020)

My tier list. I don't like mums and cosmos. Love hyacinths and roses. Pretty indifferent about the rest, but like some colors more than others. Especially the blue and purple ones.


----------



## lana. (Jun 5, 2020)

My favorite is definitely roses, but I love all the flowers in New Horizons, I think they all gorgeous!
1) Roses (especially dark purple)
2) Lily of the Valley
3) Cosmos
4) Lillies
5) Hyacinths
6) Mums
7) Windflowers
8) Tulips
9) Pansies


----------



## sigh (Jun 5, 2020)

1. hyacinths
2. lilies
3. cosmos
4. tulips
5. windflowers
6. roses
7. lily of the valley
8. pansies
9. mums


----------



## Aleigh (Jun 5, 2020)

1) Pansies
2) Tulips
3) Lily of the valley
4) Roses
5) Lilies
6) Cosmos
7) Hyacinths 
8) Windflowers
9) Mums


----------



## sunchild (Jun 5, 2020)

1. hyacinths
2. lilies
3. roses
4. tulips
5. mums
6. lily of the valley
7. cosmos
8. windflowers
9. pansies


----------



## basicbobagirl1130 (Jun 5, 2020)

My ranking from best to worst is 
Jacobs ladder
pansies
roses
windflower
tulips
cosmos
lilies
hyacinths
mums


----------



## carackobama (Jun 5, 2020)

1. Hyacinths
2. Roses
3. Cosmos 
4. Lily Of The Valley
5. Tulips
6. Windflowers
7. Lilies
8. Mums
9. Pansies


----------



## squidney (Jun 5, 2020)

1. green mums
2. pink lilies
3. pink hyacinths
4. orange hyacinths~
top 4


----------



## Barney (Jun 5, 2020)

I have all types of flowers on my island, but not all the colour variations.

I use white and yellow cosmos, white, yellow and purple hyacinths, white and red wind flowers, and green mums as my 'wild flowers', and the other species as my more formal decorative ones.


----------



## buny (Jun 5, 2020)

i love all the flowers so much they all look GORGEOUS in this game, but for my own island i'm using mostly whites and pinks! especially hyacinths, cosmos, roses and mums!


----------



## greenvoldemort (Jun 5, 2020)

Oooo i havent given it much thought before, but, 

1.mums
2.hyacinths (their colour is not as vibrant as the other flowers, and for that reason its a yes from me!)
3. purple pansies, all other pansies need to b deleted eeek...
4.tulips
5.roses!!! i hate the golden ones tho eek..
6.lily of the valley/ jacobs ladders
7.not a fan of cosmos.. tho the black ones are stunning
8.windflowers .. are so ugly.. eeek


----------



## Emzy (Jun 5, 2020)

I am a huge fan of pastels so i have to say Hyacinths are top for me along with Jacob ladders!! roses ain't bad and i like the pink and white windflowers but i wish there was more pastel colours amongst the other flowers rather than really vibrant ones x) Mums my natural flowers are last for me xD Maybe it's cuz ive seen it so much lol


----------



## aria2232 (Jun 5, 2020)

Top three would be the pink tulip, pink/purple hyacinths and  purple/pink mums. I like the blue/purple windflowers as well 
The one I do not like at all is cosmos, they kinda just look like weeds to me.


----------



## Mushy. (Jun 5, 2020)

1. Hyacinths
2. Lily of the Valley
3. Windflowers
4. Roses
5. Mums
6. Cosmos
7. Lilies
8. Tulips
9. Pansies


----------



## Mairmalade (Jun 5, 2020)

Difficult to rank because I’m not a fan of cosmos or pansies, but their blue/purple hybrid variations are gorgeous.

My favourite flower colours are blue, black, purple and white (glad to see I’m not alone in this!)

1. Windflowers
2. Hyacinths 
3. Lillies
4. Pansies
5. Tulips
6. Roses
7. Mums
8. Lily of the Valley
9. Cosmos 



Spoiler


----------



## Manon_Despoina (Jun 5, 2020)

1. Roses (love their colours, and they're one of my favourite flowers in real life; very lucky to have them as my native flower besides tulips!)
2. Windflowers (I love their large petals, I guess? Especially love the colour of the blue ones)
3. Tulips (as a Dutchie I can't not live the tulips )
4. Hyacinths (can also use them as lavender and corn, love their versatility)
5. Lillies (fine!)
6./7. Cosmos/pansies
8. Mums

Not impressed with the designs of the last three though. Also, I don't really like them in real life. I will have them on my island, but only to complete my flower collection.


----------



## ThomasNLD (Jun 5, 2020)

1. Tulips.
2. Roses.
3. Mums.
4. Cosmos.
5. Lilies.
6. Windflowers.
7. Hyacinths.
8. Pansies.

I always loved tulips, I also love their hybrids. Cosmos are kinda low, but i do love the pink and orange ones. I love the purple and blue roses.


----------



## Bugs (Jun 5, 2020)

I love pink, red and white windflowers, and also white, green, yellow and purple mums


----------



## visibleghost (Jun 5, 2020)

i really like roses, hyacinths and mums. lilies are sort of meh. tulips, pansies and cosmoses are okay but i don't love them. tulips are my native flowers and pansies are my secondary flowers, and i would have preferred something else


----------



## loveclove (Jun 5, 2020)

1. Hyacinths (the colors are just amazing and natural looking)
2. Lily of the Valley
3. Lillies
4. Tulips
5. Roses
6. Mums
7. Pansies
8. Windflowers
9. Cosmos (I just hate their looks)


----------



## Applebunny (Jun 5, 2020)

1) Hyacinths
2) Roses
3) Cosmos
4) Lilies
5) Tulips
6) Mums
7) Windflowers
8) Pansies

Left out lily of the valley because its not one of the normal flower types. 

My native is cosmos and they are okay - always wished I had hyacinths. Pansies are lowest b/c I'm not really into the colours. They are quite saturated and I prefer a softer look.


----------



## minimoon (Jun 5, 2020)

Thanks for sharing this! I'm in the process of sorting out my flowers, which got out of control in the rain and this has helped me to think about which to keep and what to trash!

I love hydrangeas the most because of the more muted colours, but I also love the vibrant pink of the cosmos and tulips. Incidentally, one of the nicknames my villagers have given me is tulip!


----------



## mizzsnow (Jun 5, 2020)

1. hyacinths, they're cute AND they come in nice colors
2. mums, mostly because they come in purple and green (my favorite color combo) but they look nice too
3. roses, the blue rose is gorgeous imo but they take forever to make
4. lilies, i said before i didn't like them but they kinda grew on me since they're my main flowers
5. pansies are okay, they kind of remind me of hibiscus which is great for the island theme, plus the blue ones are pretty
6. tulips, way too vibrant for me but they can look nice when paired with other flowers
7. cosmos, cute but very plain. i wish the pink wasn't so vibrant
8. windflower, there is not one windflower variety that i like :/


----------



## toadsworthy (Jun 5, 2020)

Cosmos were my favorite in NL but holy crap did lillies get a glow up. I would say lillies and hyacinths are probably my two favorites and all the others could be in any other spot given the day. I will say I forget about windflowers the most.... the design and coloring I don’t really care for so I would say those are my least favorite. The pink is a gross color, the blue ones looks too blue with the coloring inside the flower, and I honestly think the pansies look like better windflowers.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jun 5, 2020)

here's mine





Well , I like almost every flower in the game except Cosmos , they are quite boring and I don't really see a good use to them , except for the hybrid ones (and even then , there's other superior hybrid flowers)


----------



## jo_electric (Jun 5, 2020)

I really don’t like windflowers all that much. I love lilies.


----------



## samticore (Jun 5, 2020)

1. Hyacinths
2. Roses -- my native and my birth flower!
3. Lilies
4. Mums
5. Cosmos
6. Tulips
7. Lily of the Valley - kind of disappointing that nothing can be done with them besides plant.
8. Windflowers -- I don't know why I don't like em so much.
9. Pansies -- I don't hate them in real life! I just never loved the way they were modeled in this series. 

I wish more flowers came in the light green variety like mums. It's so damn pretty.
ALSO BRING VIOLETS BACK.


----------



## Dreamcloud (Jun 5, 2020)

1. Hyacinths - love the muted pastel colours
2. Cosmos - bright and cheerful, great down by the beach
3. Pansies - my native flower, goes well in the forest areas of my island
4. Lily of the valley - very pretty but a little pointless
5. Lilies - meh
6. Mums - meh
7. Windflowers - meh
8. Roses - disappointing
9. Tulips - I have an irrational hatred of them in NH (I admit the purple are gorgeous though)

I have all on my island currently (not all hybrids yet) so it's a complete mess!


----------



## VelveteenCat (Jun 5, 2020)

Love:
1. Roses - very pretty.
2. Hyacinths - love the colors and the texture.
3. Mums - also very nice texture.
Like a lot:
4. Lily of the valley - cute.
5. Tulips - I especially love the black ones. Whites are cute, too.
6. Lilies - black, white and pink are pretty.
Like:
7. Pansies - the basic ones have interesting coloration, I especially like that the red ones are red and black.
8. Windflowers - white, pink and purple are quite nice. 
Not really my cup of tea:
9. Cosmos - black cosmos is a pain to breed and most of the other colors are a bit too vibrant for my taste.


----------



## shouyou (Jun 5, 2020)

1. Lilies - super pretty and love all the shades, even the non-hybrids!
2. Hyacinths - pretty much for the same reasons as lilies, and they’re “taller” than the other flowers! (they probably aren’t but it just feels that way lol)
3. Roses - I actually really don’t like how vibrant the pink roses are, but every other colour is super cute and they’re my native flower!
4. Tulips - love the pink and black colours 
5. Lily of the Valley - very cute, but not sure if I have a place for them in my town
6. Pansies - these are very eh 
7. Cosmos - I love white cosmos but that’s pretty much it!
8. Windflowers - I don’t like the colour variations in them!
9. Mums - they look like weeds!


----------



## thisisausername (Jun 5, 2020)

1. roses - I didn't care for them that much in NL but their new design is soooo prettyyy
2. lily of the valley - i know that's their actual name but im still kinda stuck on jacob's ladders
3. hyacinths
4. lilies
5. mums
6. windflowers
7. tulips
8. cosmos - I hate the fact that i have them as my native they are so boring
9. pansies - they're my sister flower and they're so ugly good lord


----------



## grah (Jun 5, 2020)

Oo see my favourite has always been cosmos, until mums came around but I still dunno what is prefer.. I'd say?:
1.Mums - I just can't resist the green 
2.Cosmos - literally every colour is so pretty
3.Tulips - prefer the hybrids over base 
4.Hyacinths - ditto to cosmos 
5.Roses - LOVE the purple and blue, not massively keen on the rest but I also really love the base colours for general decor
6. Lily of the valley - pretty but not mad about it
7. Lillies - not keen on their new design??
8. Windflowers - LOVE the purple and blue, dislike the rest 
9. Pansies - also love the purple, dislike the rest


----------



## cheezu (Jun 5, 2020)

I love the white, pink, blue and purple Hyacinths closely followed by the Lily of the Valley.
The Pink lilies look neat too.


----------



## Lightmare (Jun 6, 2020)

i LOVE hyacinths and mums. they are perfect for making a lil fairy themed island which is what im going for. i actually don't like roses that much and i only like the purple ones, but i think it's bc i'm just so used to seeing them


----------



## Brandelis (Jun 6, 2020)

1. Mums
2. Hyacinths 
3. Cosmos
4. Tulips
5. Windflowers
6. Pansies
7. Lilies
8. Lily of the Valley
9. Roses

Quite difficult to order them, had to think about that for a while as there are ones within each type that I love and some I like less but out of all of them, roses have a few suspect colours that I’m just not fond of.

I have a Caribbean/Colonial theme on my island though so I’ve been able to use all sorts of flowers and combinations and find that even the more garish colours like the blue windflowers have their place if you use them sparingly enough and in combination with another colour or type. Hyacinths are great for providing a bit of height in the flower bed and pansies are good for coverage and making it seem more full.

I find Lily of the Valley is a little difficult to integrate with the others though as they’re quite small in comparison to the others so can leave a flower bed looking a bit sparse, I have to use these dotted about here and there.


----------



## SleepyMimeko (Jun 6, 2020)

Anything blue is always s tier.  My favorite types of flowers are cosmos and lilies.


----------

